# monark hextube



## dave the wave (Feb 27, 2022)

Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## dave the wave (Feb 27, 2022)

not mine on MP $600


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 27, 2022)

Obviously missing head light and rack. Wrong seat, guard, pedals, and fenders. Hard to tell but may have wrong chain ring as well. Take a bunch of $$$ to make it right. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Feb 27, 2022)

Looks like some bad welds on the bottom bracket.....


----------



## catfish (Feb 27, 2022)

Yup


----------



## J-wagon (Feb 27, 2022)

Interesting kickstand with tubular mounting. I need one for my SL.


----------



## J-wagon (Mar 3, 2022)

Is it a 26" SK model?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 3, 2022)

$1600


----------



## J-wagon (Mar 3, 2022)

I could use a kickstand like that to fit my 26er.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 4, 2022)

J-wagon said:


> Is it a 26" SK model?



All hex tubes were 26” models


----------



## J-wagon (Mar 4, 2022)

The kickstand with mount bracket to fit silverking tubular 26er is unique looking. I wonder if it was standard option or a custom diy. 
@ratrodz


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 4, 2022)

J-wagon said:


> The kickstand with mount bracket to fit silverking tubular 26er is unique looking. I wonder if it was standard option or a custom diy.
> @ratrodz



I’ve only seen them on Hex Tubes but may have been used on the steel bikes as well. V/r Shawn


----------

